# Things are kicking off in Iran



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Reports coming out now that Iran has shut down or drastically reduced internet access in the country.
This was done following riots which were triggered from the murder of a woman, killed by the morality police for not having her hair fully covered.
Swaths of the country are currently in flames, and only bits and pieces are coming out from people who have VPN access and a semi-stable connection.
It is safe to assume a mass casualty event is underway in that country right now.

For those old enough to remember, Iran used to be a modern society where women had rights, went to college, drove themselves, and could wear whatever they wanted.
That all changed with the overthrow of the shah, and a return of the ayatollah, and it's been under Sharia Law ever since.

I'm not getting into the politics of any of this or asking anyone for their sympathies toward the people of Iran.
I'm just bringing it up for others to research and learn whatever can be learned.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

“Swaths”?

Internet is down due to hackers, nothing else.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> “Swaths”?











Definition of swath | Dictionary.com


Swath definition, the space covered by the stroke of a scythe or the cut of a mowing machine. See more.




www.dictionary.com




4th definition. 😉


ErickthePutz said:


> Internet is down due to hackers, nothing else.


Riiiiiiiight.








As unrest grows, Iran restricts access to Instagram, WhatsApp


Iran curbed access on Wednesday to Meta Platforms' Instagram and WhatsApp, two of the last remaining social networks in the country, amid protests over the death of a woman in police custody, residents and internet watchdog NetBlocks said.




www.reuters.com




🙄


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

Saw where Iran is the fastest growing Christian country in the Middle East. Iranians are protesting for rights to worship freely . Pray for them because they will be persecuted in one form or another. And pray for the peace of Jerusalem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Women are burning their Hijabs in protest. Another Arab spring might be in the works.


----------



## tengizpine (3 mo ago)

I’ve heard about that, and that’s a big deal, actually. I really hope this rebellion does not get put down because Iran deserves freedom. Religion is fine, but people should be able to choose whether they want to be religious and wear a hijab or not. 
I see some reports from Iranian people from time to time, and things are going rather badly because the police are killing people. They know they will get away with this if the regime stays. I hope Iranians find more ways, like Europe proxy, to transmit information into the outer world and let us know what’s going on. There’s not much we can help with but spread the word.


----------

